# Types are too limiting



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

This is the conclusion I have come to.

I was exited at first with the possibility of discovering myself when I came to PerC. That excitement over the months that I have spent on the forum has turned to frustration.

One type is too limiting in my opinion to describe people. I'm not sure why but for me the whole system or systems seem confining and limiting, like I'm getting boxed into something that I am partially but not fully and nothing really seems to fit too well or capture the essence of who I feel I am.

It feels like the systems are flawed or I don't know. I don't get how others seem to find their type and be able to stick with it -.- while for me it just feels incomplete.

I have tried many types MBTI and Enneagram and nothing seems to fit all that well, they are me to some degree but I'm other types as well and some things that aren't even mentioned.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

It comes with the acceptance that you're not going to fit into a type perfectly. The type is not there to describe who you are as a person. There are too many variables involved to make that even possible. MBTI/JCF is there as a lens of how you view the world. I view the world primarily through the lens of introverted Thinking, and then through extraverted Sensing. It colors how I see the world. But it does not define me. I can be compassionate and irrational and abstract. I may be a 9, and struggle with my anger, and struggle with disconnecting from myself; it helps me be aware of that side of myself that I may want to ignore, but it does not define my whole being either. I am have a bad temper, and I overreact, and I pick fights. It all can feel like it's boxing you in; but it only boxes you in if you let it. I accept that there are some things about ISTP 9 that I don't relate to. That's just the sum of my experiences coming into play. Don't let it discourage or overwhelm you. It's only a tool.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

As soon as you start to categorize things you'll end up generalizing things, no matter how many types you make.I see many people using MBTI type as a personality identifier for themselves, they try to behave according to their type.That's not how I would advice to use it, what's the good of constricting yourself to a generalized definition?

Instead try to use it as a bases to understand peoples behaviour and reactions. 

Personally it has helped me a lot identifying some of my own behaviour and others behaviour in such a way that it was much easier for me to understand why someone acts the way they do. As someone who always asks "Why?"!" this something I really appreciate.Because once I know why someone behaves a certain way I can very easily accept it and adapt to it if necessary.

As with all inventions, they often get abused.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

madhatter said:


> It comes with the acceptance that you're not going to fit into a type perfectly. The type is not there to describe who you are as a person. There are too many variables involved to make that even possible. MBTI/JCF is there as a lens of how you view the world. I view the world primarily through the lens of introverted Thinking, and then through extraverted Sensing. It colors how I see the world. But it does not define me. I can be compassionate and irrational and abstract. I may be a 9, and struggle with my anger, and struggle with disconnecting from myself; it helps me be aware of that side of myself that I may want to ignore, but it does not define my whole being either. I am have a bad temper, and I overreact, and I pick fights. It all can feel like it's boxing you in; but it only boxes you in if you let it. I accept that there are some things about ISTP 9 that I don't relate to. That's just the sum of my experiences coming into play. Don't let it discourage or overwhelm you. It's only a tool.


Don't know it just feels wrong to commit to 4 letters or a number no matter how partially they describe me. It feels like being branded or wearing a uniform. I don't know how to explain it otherwise it just feels wrong after a time. I decide on 1 type and I'll get this itch, feel like I need to move on and try another one and so forth, if someone tells me how I am I get upset because i don't see it that way. I don't know whats wrong with me.

I understand that the MBTI is just a window into my preferred functions and that the Enneagram is just showing me my motivations. However I seem to fail to see my preferences for either, I'm starting to not understand myself at all and every time I decide on one I feel like removing it because of one reason or another.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Anarchy said:


> Don't know it just feels wrong to commit to 4 letters or a number no matter how partially they describe me. It feels like being branded or wearing a uniform. I don't know how to explain it otherwise it just feels wrong after a time. I decide on 1 type and I'll get this itch, feel like I need to move on and try another one and so forth, if someone tells me how I am I get upset because i don't see it that way. I don't know whats wrong with me.
> 
> I understand that the MBTI is just a window into my preferred functions and that the Enneagram is just showing me my motivations. However I seem to fail to see my preferences for either, I'm starting to not understand myself at all and every time I decide on one I feel like removing it because of one reason or another.


It seems to me like you're over-investing yourself in MBTI and enneagram, setting very high standards for these systems and expecting them to explain very deep fundamental truths about yourself. And now you're distrustful of these systems because they don't match up with your expectations, and to you other people are trying to force onto you very watered-down concepts about these systems and your type (i.e. you're a 6w7, a 9w1, enneagram is about motivation but you have many that cannot be properly mapped down) which further irritates you. If you're this agitated and frustrated with personality systems then you most likely need to take a breather. Discovering yourself is an arduous task, but if you just keep on running around in circles of doubt and frustration than the whole point it moot. Your way of viewing the enneagram and MBTI is so grounded on your perspective on what a personality theory _should_ be like that you've created a convoluted internal map of inconsistencies and contradictions that you're unable to reconcile. And now you're presenting you're frustrations on the forum but it's not something anybody on here can fix because, this is your conception of enneagram/MBTI that you've created and nobody can really dismantle it except you. Again, I think you just need to step outside your head and forget everything about personality for a long, long while, and come back to enneagram and MBTI with a clear mind. It's amazing how you can view something in a different light once you start with a clean slate.


----------



## PixieSaysHi (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Anarchy,

I've seen you really struggle with your type. I admire how you're determined to understand yourself. I've also seen some people attack you which I thought was very unfair.

I agree with @madhatter and @Harley , it's obviously not a perfect system and it really just gives an overview. No one will ever fit into any perfect mold of any type, no matter how specific...and this is a GOOD thing. 

You are unique, just as everyone else is unique. You seem to have a good sense of justice as well as a kick of passion that can go a long way to fighting for a good cause. Imo, Enneagram isn't a cause worth investing the energy. 

My unsolicited advice: get out of your head, as much as possible. You seem like the analytical type, this can be a blessing or a curse depending on how you use your skills. I have found that getting into the real world, getting dirt on my hands so to speak, touching the ground (literally), being out in the sun rather than stuck in front of a computer indoors, and getting physical exercise are beneficial for the analytical thinker. 

Find a true cause to funnel that energy. So much of applying the wisdom of the enneagram lies in the practical and not the theoretical. I'd suggest spending less time on PerC, less time studying the subject and more time interacting irl with other healthy people. This is where I think you will begin to discover your type and use it for good.

And if you never do discover your type, who really cares? You will have discovered you.


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm every Enneagraaaaaaam


----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)

I feelings completely align with yours in the sense that I cannot begin to fathom being only one type in any test. My natural tendency is to reject the system entirely, but in the end, this is neither productive nor effective. It helps me to remember that we all have attributes of every type, letter, number, function or wing. Ultimately you can choose to be whatever type you want to be, but remember that you are an infinitely vast creature with more complexity and layers than any test will ever be able to comprehend.

In regards to why you come to PerC...
You do not need a personality type set in stone to be here or participate. I come here simply to develop my own thoughts and hopefully help others do the same...But I definitely do feel boxed in at times.

@madhatter, as a fellow ISTP 9 I am always particularly grateful for your posts. Always very insightful. cheers.


----------



## PixieSaysHi (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, one more thing. One time I was wondering what type Jesus is. He being God, I came to the realization that he embodied all of the healthy traits of all nine types and none of the unhealthy. 

Then I realized, hmmm...well, I want to be like Jesus so, why not aim for the healthy traits of all the types irrespective of my type. 

Just a thought. No one type is limited to just the healthy traits of their own type. Aim for them all.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Anarchy said:


> It feels like the systems are flawed or I don't know. I don't get how others seem to find their type and be able to stick with it -.- while for me it just feels incomplete..


 As everyone else has said: of course no system is going to explain you totally. Not at all. That's not even what they're for. You're looking for too-solid answers than anything but pure introspection can provide.

These things are more a starting point to explore yourself. Everything after that is up to the person themselves :happy:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> As everyone else has said: of course no system is going to explain you totally. Not at all. That's not even what they're for. You're looking for too-solid answers than anything but pure introspection can provide.
> 
> These things are more a starting point to explore yourself. Everything after that is up to the person themselves :happy:


Think I'm just tired of this. Maybe revisit in a few months or something.



Harley said:


> It seems to me like you're over-investing yourself in MBTI and enneagram, setting very high standards for these systems and expecting them to explain very deep fundamental truths about yourself. And now you're distrustful of these systems because they don't match up with your expectations, and to you other people are trying to force onto you very watered-down concepts about these systems and your type (i.e. you're a 6w7, a 9w1, enneagram is about motivation but you have many that cannot be properly mapped down) which further irritates you. If you're this agitated and frustrated with personality systems then you most likely need to take a breather. Discovering yourself is an arduous task, but if you just keep on running around in circles of doubt and frustration than the whole point it moot. Your way of viewing the enneagram and MBTI is so grounded on your perspective on what a personality theory _should_ be like that you've created a convoluted internal map of inconsistencies and contradictions that you're unable to reconcile. And now you're presenting you're frustrations on the forum but it's not something anybody on here can fix because this is your conception of enneagram/MBTI that you've created and nobody can really dismantle it except you. Again, I think you just need to step outside your head and forget everything about personality for a long, long while, and come back to enneagram and MBTI with a clear mind. It's amazing you can view something in a different light once you start with a clean slate.






PixieSaysHi said:


> Hi Anarchy,
> 
> I've seen you really struggle with your type. I admire how you're determined to understand yourself. I've also seen some people attack you which I thought was very unfair.
> 
> ...


You are right. I have been stuck in my head too long and while I found it fun to discover this, I need to get out of my head. I spend way too much time inside it. I'm observing things too much and not really living them myself. Time to change.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

I find that people put too much weight in type descriptions and are bound to become frustrated by attempting to type themselves this way. Not only that, what is one supposed to do with such information once they've settled on their type? What purpose does a cookie cutter description serve? How does anyone benefit from theoretical conjecture when our experiences help to shape us just as much as what is inborn? What seems to have been lost in most authors attempts to describe the cookie cutter is that the type isn't much more than a cluster of psychological defenses. It's far more helpful to examine those defenses so that we can stop using them inappropriately than it is to find the perfect description of who we are, especially since the only person who can write that description isn't going to be found at your local bookstore or your favorite internet forum.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello Anarchy! While everyone has brought up good points in favor of these systems and how they should be used I'm really with you on this one. Most people will not understand. I basically feel that the point of these systems and any system is to come to the realization that they cannot describe what they aim for and that you are not your Ego/personality. Life is better lived than explained. You would be interested in this thread> http://personalitycafe.com/critical-thinking-philosophy/49225-i-doubt-personality-theory-business.html


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

screamofconscious said:


> I find that people put too much weight in type descriptions and are bound to become frustrated by attempting to type themselves this way. Not only that, what is one supposed to do with such information once they've settled on their type? What purpose does a cookie cutter description serve? How does anyone benefit from theoretical conjecture when our experiences help to shape us just as much as what is inborn? What seems to have been lost in most authors attempts to describe the cookie cutter is that the type isn't much more than a cluster of psychological defenses. It's far more helpful to examine those defenses so that we can stop using them inappropriately than it is to find the perfect description of who we are, especially since the only person who can write that description isn't going to be found at your local bookstore or your favorite internet forum.



Originally why i wanted to find my type was (still is):

- to understand why I am the way I am
- to then use the growth recommendations to connect to a healthyer self over time
- to find hints towards my true self 
- to finds hints towards a career because I'm interested in way too many things at the same time and am getting nowhere fast because I can't feel the passion for anything specific. I'm numb, bored, underestimated and can do what ever I put my mind to. I just feel nothing inside, like I'm dead....and it bothers me.

My problem is that while I'm highly sensitive and can feel strong emotions very esily ( I kind of need to)...when it comes to a life purpose...all I feel is grey, and dead inside. Nothing drives me and I feel like I'm wasting my life with thankless crapy jobs and doing nothing. There is something missing, fulfillment is lacking within me. I thought relationships would fill the hole, but no, work doesn't, having fun doesn't...nothing does...I even tried volunteering and helping people....it was nice and while I felt useful...the hole in me was still there. 

I don't know what I want but I want it...I thought I'd find it here, but I don't seem to. I feel lost, pointless and nothing seems to make it go away. Been trying to ignore it, because being too aware of it makes me depressive and when I'm depressive :\ i tend to not be productive.

Things are looking bleak and boring, a far cry from anything even remotely ideal. What is the meaning of living? I feel like I have no reason to be. 

Don't other people get tired of just existing? I'd want to be alive for a change.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Anarchy said:


> Originally why i wanted to find my type was (still is):
> 
> - to understand why I am the way I am
> - to then use the growth recommendations to connect to a healthyer self over time
> ...


Over the years, I've found that I've buried a lot of things in life that have hurt me. I never processed my feelings on some truly hellacious experiences and eventually it caught up to me. I was left with the feeling of a deep void that could not be filled. The monotony of my day to day life was too much to bear and as each day passed, that feeling worsened. I relate very much to what you wrote here to what my experience was like on the best of days. The worst was crippling, physically and mentally. This changes when you start looking inward and rake through the muck. You may be surprised at what you find. What you wrote focuses a lot on what's going on outside of you, placing hope that the external will fill that internal vacuum. You've been looking in the wrong direction.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

That was perfect. You are very much like me but by the looks of it you've managed more than me. I can only sit on my ass and theorize, you've done things and see that it's not all that it's cracked up to be. And you're probably quite young. Awesome! You'll discover something worthwhile, I believe in you! And if you find something before I do, PM me .


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

screamofconscious said:


> Over the years, I've found that I've buried a lot of things in life that have hurt me. I never processed my feelings on some truly hellacious experiences and eventually it caught up to me. I was left with the feeling of a deep void that could not be filled. The monotony of my day to day life was too much to bear and as each day passed, that feeling worsened. I relate very much to what you wrote here to what my experience was like on the best of days. The worst was crippling, physically and mentally. This changes when you start looking inward and rake through the muck. You may be surprised at what you find. What you wrote focuses a lot on what's going on outside of you, placing hope that the external will fill that internal vacuum. You've been looking in the wrong direction.



*sigh* you are right. I got obsessed with finding some solution that is outside of myself while the answer to the emptiness is inside where the muck is.

Thx, I failed to see this. Guess I'm unhealthier then I thought.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

There are not only 9 types.
You've got also 9 levels for each.
You've got 6 combinations of instinctual variants!
You've got also wings
And tritypes with wings for each type.
That would make...
18*9*6*(I don't know how to do tritypes, so I will leave it, you can add them if you will find out how much combinations are there)...
972 types!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

darude11 said:


> There are not only 9 types.
> You've got also 9 levels for each.
> You've got 6 combinations of instinctual variants!
> You've got also wings
> ...


 one thing I'm sure about is that I have a 6, a 4 and a 9 in my tritype according to the theory. My instinctual variant combo is: Sp/Sx/So (I'm sure about this) and I'm an IXFP. Very confident in I, P and F. I don't see much difference in Se and Ne and think I use both...thou seeing that I have never tested as ISFP (even when I tried testing) and no one who knows me sees me as anything but very INFP-ish. I can also relate a lot to what ppl on the INFP subforum talk about.

*So my preferences would be for:* *6wX* (can relate about 38% to both wings) or *4wx*( I can relate well to both wings) or *9w1* (don't relate to the 8 wing much) core type and the *6<->4<->9 tritype*, *Sp/Sx/So *for sure and *INFP* ( I did check for shyness and social phobia being misinterpreted by me as introversion and yes I prefer alone time.)

In stead of all these things I now decided to carry a little notebook and to document my thoughts and feelings throughout the day, see what my motivation is for them and to be honest with why I do what I do. I'll rake through the muck and will see who I really am.

The answer to the emptiness I feel has to be inside there. I need to introspect and meditate on who I am and what is driving me.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Anarchy said:


> one thing I'm sure about is that I have a 6, a 4 and a 9 in my tritype according to the theory. My instinctual variant combo is: Sp/Sx/So (I'm sure about this) and I'm an IXFP. Very confident in I, P and F. I don't see much difference in Se and Ne and think I use both...thou seeing that I have never tested as ISFP (even when I tried testing) and no one who knows me sees me as anything but very INFP-ish. I can also relate a lot to what ppl on the INFP subforum talk about.
> 
> *So my preferences would be for:* *6wX* (can relate about 38% to both wings) or *4wx*( I can relate well to both wings) or *9w1* (don't relate to the 8 wing much) core type and the *6<->4<->9 tritype*, *Sp/Sx/So *for sure and *INFP* ( I did check for shyness and social phobia being misinterpreted by me as introversion and yes I prefer alone time.)
> 
> ...


 All right then, so the point of this thread is typical for 4, which I can clearly see in your tritype. Also the "answer to the emptiness I feel" and desire to know yourself is typical for 4.
The wings for 4 both have in common the obession for performance. 5's are trying to be as knowledged as possible, while 3's are trying to seem to others as perfect as possible (I may have misinterpreted this one). So 4w5 is more oriented on knowledge, 4w3 on success I think.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

darude11 said:


> I took the test.
> 
> _*You scored 52% 1, 48% 2, 62% 3, 52% 4, 97% 5, 79% 6, 28% 7, 17% 8 and 69% 9!*_
> 
> ...


lol...huh, interesting. Your sig says 5 but your info says 6 ...and now you're "finally 5"...? lol But it's strange that you score 5 on here while so many score really high on 6 even though they think they're a different type...so maybe there's something to it... xD


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh now I saw @Anarchy 's result...hm...duh...still too easy to score high on 5? I thought I had improved it.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> Oh now I saw @Anarchy 's result...hm...duh...still too easy to score high on 5? I thought I had improved it.


o.o......*poke*


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Anarchy said:


> o.o......*poke*


lol
Hey! :kitteh: *waves*

Yeah, dunno...for some reason 6 fits better than 5. But I agree that a desintegrating 9 is also (sadly) a likely possibility. When we talked about some typical 9 traits I didn't share but you did... hm...


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> lol
> Hey! :kitteh: *waves*
> 
> Yeah, dunno...for some reason 6 fits better than 5. But I agree that a desintegrating 9 is also (sadly) a likely possibility. When we talked about some typical 9 traits I didn't share but you did... hm...


<_> I don't know. Hmm maybe the instinctual stackings are a clue. <.< also you got to remember you have INFJ preferences and I INFP...so, it is kind of different.

I also think a 9 would have given up by now.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

PlushWitch said:


> lol...huh, interesting. Your sig says 5 but your info says 6 ...and now you're "finally 5"...? lol But it's strange that you score 5 on here while so many score really high on 6 even though they think they're a different type...so maybe there's something to it... xD


 I haven't changed it yet.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Anarchy said:


> <_> I don't know. Hmm maybe the instinctual stackings are a clue. <.< also you got to remember you have INFJ preferences and I INFP...so, it is kind of different.
> 
> I also think a 9 would have given up by now.


Hm, yeah, true. But there were typical 9 traits you shared with my ISFJ hubby - who also has different cognitive functions. But maybe your shared Si makes a connection... no idea.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> Hm, yeah, true. But there were typical 9 traits you shared with my ISFJ hubby - who also has different cognitive functions. But maybe your shared Si makes a connection... no idea.


...the enneagram is complicated :\ I wish it was as simple as MBTI functions.

^^ yeah I have a lot of 9 traits. Especially the part where I soak in my anger and then explode .


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Anarchy said:


> ...the enneagram is complicated :\ I wish it was as simple as MBTI functions.
> 
> ^^ yeah I have a lot of 9 traits. Especially the part where I soak in my anger and then explode .


On the test that was actually a type 1 question. lol :wink: I didn't come up with it...just this Dutch guy.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> On the test that was actually a type 1 question. lol :wink: I didn't come up with it...just this Dutch guy.


Type 1 displays anger and conflict in a different way. I'm talking to one now and the best description would be this:


> Ones tend to become more openly frustrated with themselves and others and with the feeling that things are not going as they should. They begin to exude a prickly anger, edginess, and dissatisfaction with everything and everyone. They become obsessed with finding who is at fault, and with legislating how things could be improved.


A 9 withholds anger, becomes passive over and over and then when the cup is full explodes. Spaghetti may fly and stuff like that .


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

> > Comprehensive Enneagram Quiz
> 
> 
> Take Enneagram Test - Your Personality - (Beta Version)


...Uh... Hm.

Timeless' results:
Your tritype is 6w5, 9w1, 2w1.

HelloQuizzy results:
62% 1
41% 2
55% 3
55% 4
*90% 5
83% 6*
48% 7
52% 8
72% 9


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> ...Uh... Hm.
> 
> Timeless' results:
> Your tritype is 6w5, 9w1, 2w1.
> ...


^^ hey Paradigm. 

<.< I think the test is a bit heavy on the 5 and 1 side.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> ...Uh... Hm.
> 
> Timeless' results:
> Your tritype is 6w5, 9w1, 2w1.
> ...


well...yeah...there's still something wrong about type 5 afaik... 
and about other types as well...

@Anarchy dunno...I just changed something about the question again. But it's the way the dutch guy wrote it...lol from what I know about 1s: they're proud of holding back their anger or something...


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> well...yeah...there's still something wrong about type 5 afaik...
> and about other types as well...
> 
> @_Anarchy_ dunno...I just changed something about the question again. But it's the way the dutch guy wrote it...lol from what I know about 1s: they're proud of holding back their anger or something...


Well, from the gut triad only 8s express their anger directly. 9s blow up after repressing it and 1s get picky and critical but never really blow up or have outbursts of anger.

I like the test, sure is better then some other tests I have done.

^^ by the way I gotten down to 6 or 9 <_> dropped the 4 because the Sp/Sx instinctual stacking doesn't sound like me.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Anarchy said:


> and 1s get picky and critical but never really blow up or have outbursts of anger.


 They don't? Well that ruins all the 1 descriptions out there :wink: :tongue:

Nah, 1s definitely blow up. It's usually about what they find to be Right, though. All the other little niggles just get buried.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> They don't? Well that ruins all the 1 descriptions out there :wink: :tongue:
> 
> Nah, 1s definitely blow up. It's usually about what they find to be Right, though. All the other little niggles just get buried.


o.o do they scream and throw stuff? ^^ I throw eggs and spaghetti sometimes..... 2 seperate incidents where i was angry prior to the event and the event itself threw everything overboard...I exploded for no reason and smashed the eggs to the floor, table flipped the spaghetti. ....I can sometimes be preloaded and something little may set it off.

Hm I know they get angry-crittical and it seems like they are expressing anger, but in reality a lot of it is held back. They never really have the dramatic insane outburst kind of anger. <_> thou maybe I'm a bit wrong since if I'm a 9 then i have a 1 wing and maybe that influences it.

You are an sp/sx 6 <.< describe it plz?

(yeah I know, I'm random ^^)


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Anarchy said:


> o.o do they scream and throw stuff? ^^ I throw eggs and spaghetti sometimes.....


Isn't this highly unsatisfying? I mean...throwing with spaghetti...? It doesn't make a loud banging noise... :laughing:




> You are an sp/sx 6 <.< describe it plz?


me too...uhm...but i have no idea tbh. x)


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> Isn't this highly unsatisfying? I mean...throwing with spaghetti...? It doesn't make a loud banging noise... :laughing:
> 
> me too...uhm...but i have no idea tbh. x)


XD they make squish noises lol ^^ I throw what is at hand at the time lol.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Anarchy said:


> o.o do they scream and throw stuff? ^^ I throw eggs and spaghetti sometimes..... 2 seperate incidents where i was angry prior to the event and the event itself threw everything overboard...I exploded for no reason and smashed the eggs to the floor, table flipped the spaghetti. ....I can sometimes be preloaded and something little may set it off.
> 
> Hm I know they get angry-crittical and it seems like they are expressing anger, but in reality a lot of it is held back. They never really have the dramatic insane outburst kind of anger. <_> thou maybe I'm a bit wrong since if I'm a 9 then i have a 1 wing and maybe that influences it.
> 
> You are an sp/sx 6 <.< describe it plz?


I described my 1w9 experience lately in this post. I haven't really processed my 1w9-fix in healthy terms yet, so that'd be harder to attempt atm.

As far as I know, 9w1/1w9 doesn't really get _physical_, though I suppose it might happen. I'm really limited in the amount of physical damage I can do, so personal-experience may vary  The 1 (and the sp instinct) is said to harm itself, though, like start eating badly or punching walls, which I can attest to.

Tbh, I think in some instances reacting physically to anger is pretty much the only option to keep one's sanity. It's not that I encourage it, but as long as it's _that bad_ and you don't hurt anyone else... Yeah, it would make sense and be "excusable."


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> I described my 1w9 experience lately in this post. I haven't really processed my 1w9-fix in healthy terms yet, so that'd be harder to attempt atm.
> 
> As far as I know, 9w1/1w9 doesn't really get _physical_, though I suppose it might happen. I'm really limited in the amount of physical damage I can do, so personal-experience may vary  The 1 (and the sp instinct) is said to harm itself, though, like start eating badly or punching walls, which I can attest to.
> 
> Tbh, I think in some instances reacting physically to anger is pretty much the only option to keep one's sanity. It's not that I encourage it, but as long as it's _that bad_ and you don't hurt anyone else... Yeah, it would make sense and be "excusable."


o.o nop, never hurt anyone, maybe the eggs and the spaghetti. ^^ didn't throw it at the other person I just threw it on the floor. However I'm liabale to hurt myself. My carved up wrists are testimony to that.

^^ soo how about that 6 sp/sx description (starting to think I really am a 6 and hoping I'm not just a 9 disintegrating to one).

(if I don't respond it means I went to sleep...getting late here)


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Tucken said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this 

I wasn't really assuming that 9s were "lazy," because I know they can be generally stubborn, more than any other type even. It's just that I thought 9s (in general) would quietly go, "Maybe this isn't for me..." and just put away the Enneagram if it got too "hard."



> to me it shows clearly 9w1 is there. I have no doubt as far as tri type goes that 6 is there too, I agree with that and SoC has a good nose for sixes, but I cannot believe based on what I have seen that 6 is his main type ahead of 9w1.


I'm kind of wondering if it's not the other way around... that this is a little "stressful" (for lack of a better word) and his 9w1 is showing? I know that as a 6w7 myself, my gut fix can come through incredibly quickly during stress, but mine can show as a 1 or 9. I think (and this is pure conjecture) that it's because my 6w7 gets phobic and my sp starts overruling everything else, so I start adopting outward-9-like behaviors.

(Btw, I was agreeing with you about the avatars and stuff, not saying you were doing it that way or anything)



> I'll just sit by, wait and see. It will reveal itself. I'm surprised you're all so convinced.


This is core-9ish :tongue: I don't recall Anarchy saying "Eh, I may as well wait." It's always been, "This isn't fair!" or "Pls halp" with him. 

(...Not being mean, I tend to be flippant and facetious and boil a complex topic down to near-nothing >_>)

Your insight is always appreciated, Tucken, so don't think otherwise! *stern finger wag* roud:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> Thank you for this
> 
> I wasn't really assuming that 9s were "lazy," because I know they can be generally stubborn, more than any other type even. It's just that I thought 9s (in general) would quietly go, "Maybe this isn't for me..." and just put away the Enneagram if it got too "hard."
> 
> ...


^^ I'd just like to point out that you are very odd for an INTJ, in a very good way. <_< kind of interesting...I liked all INTJs i have interacted with and the classmate I found the most interesting back in high school turned out to be INTJ as well. Very strange *shrugs*.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Anarchy said:


> ^^ I'd just like to point out that you are very odd for an INTJ, in a very good way. <_< kind of interesting...I liked all INTJs i have interacted with and the classmate I found the most interesting back in high school turned out to be INTJ as well. Very strange *shrugs*.


Oh, I know. The only reason I'm an INTJ is because that's the way my functions line up. I can relate to the problems INTJs have in life, and the majority of their strengths/weaknesses ('cept self-confidence, never had that), but I have a hard time actually _acting_ like a "typical" INTJ. 
(Though on some days it's like wtf where did my emotions run off to? That INTJ objectivity, you know; it can take over sometimes.)

Anyway, thanks! Blame my 6w7ness, that's what I do.

There's a few other warmer INTJs around here... listentothemountains and Blue Ocean, IIRC, for a start. Bethdeth is cool, she's a 9w8. There's others, though. EDIT: Oh, and Abraxus, but I'm spelling his name wrong; lirulin is friendly, too (IMO, anyway).


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

The link about my instinctual subtype in my sig, plz. ;P


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

One problem with the enneagram is that thinkers(not in an MBTI sense) are sort of assumed to be head-types. But it's not that clear cut. What I mean by 'thinkers' is people who are overly identified with their brain, who are in their heads and think too much. (...I don't recall where I was going with this so I'll just leave it be as it is T_T.) 

I lurked this forum before I joined and read up a lot of enneagram stuff. Then I joined PC and decided to make it an interactive learning experience, I kinda walked in and debated types and such from day 1 and read up things at the same time. I was tired of being so timid and introverted. It's been a learning experience ever since, just today I realized my stacking are Sp/Sx/So. I think it's fair to say I've kept at it ever since I got here, I've tweaked my type and understanding of things for two years. In a more philosophical sense that's what I've done all my life. Learning about people and personalities is something endless. 

You get to a point where you no longer want to build something up, but you want to break it apart. You could call it Ti or 6w5 if you want to. Real understanding and clarity means that one realizes there is nothing to understand. Who cares if what you do is due to Ti or 6w5?? It makes no difference to how you feel inside. The more you think the more lost you get. 

It's almost like you've gotta build something up just to tear it apart. Or that's my experience. I can make use of the enneagram when needed or speak english when I feel like it, but the important thing is the clarity of letting things be what they are and not think, or clarity of silence. Speaking is like occasional winds, but generally the air is still and that stillness is clarity. E-typing is just a tool, it's better left in the toolbox most of the time. But tools are useful, so some learning is necessary - I assume. 

Oh and Paradigm don't be afraid I assume you mean this or that. People assume things ALL the time, there are always misunderstandings and it's so counter-productive to try and defend against it. Notice how you want people to understand things exactly from your perspective and then let it slide...It wont make or break you if you didnt communicate exactly what you wanted to say or your point didnt come across exactly the way you meant it to .


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

@_Anarchy_ , nice vid. I've got to agree with Delphyne for your instinctual stacking. My own stacking is sp/sx. The unconscious expression of the sexual instinct is very apparent in a video I made awhile back so I thought I would share this with you for comparison. Keep in mind that my sexual instinct is very strong but I think that really help because it makes the difference so much easier to see. It's also a vibe much more than it is anything I say in particular. Also, watch this soon - I won't be leaving it available for viewing for more than a few days.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

screamofconscious said:


> @_Anarchy_ , nice vid. I've got to agree with Delphyne for your instinctual stacking. My own stacking is sp/sx. The unconscious expression of the sexual instinct is very apparent in a video I made awhile back so I thought I would share this with you for comparison. Keep in mind that my sexual instinct is very strong but I think that really help because it makes the difference so much easier to see. It's also a vibe much more than it is anything I say in particular. Also, watch this soon - I won't be leaving it available for viewing for more than a few days.


Umm the video is private and if So is second then I'm not a 6 for sure. You also have to take into consideration that I'm an INFP and not an ENFJ. I don't use your functions, that makes me different expression wise.

I also said already that I was trying to be an ENFP. In my video I mainly tried to copy her interaction style:






I'd like to see the vid, can you make it unlisted but public so i can see?


...shit I can't see myself in either 9 sp/so, 4 sp/so or 6 sp/so. :\ all descriptions seem either badly written or just false.

<.< why are we going by that video? >.< gah I hate it when people misunderstand me. I already said it over and over that I was trying to be someone I'm not on the video.

*EDIT: Ok, you can set the vid to private or remove it now. I'd start off with saying that you seem very mature in comparison to me. I sort of pride myself on "never growing up", even in comparison to my 9 years younger ENTP brother I'm very childish and "out there" in terms of being spontaneous, sometimes crazy (hell I bake video cards and motherboards in the oven to fix them). I think its my Ne that makes me seem that way, ideas just jump around in my head all the time so :\ who knows.

However sp/so descriptions of any of the 3 types just don't fit at all and I have read 3 different variants from 3 different sites now which describe it the same way mind you. Its not me. Think this is simply down to the wing and MBTI function difference.*


----------



## Delphyne (May 15, 2011)

Anarchy, holding on to the descriptions won’t tell you how the instincts work. Look at Screamofconscious video. I saw it once before and her sexual instinct comes across very much. Not every sp/sx will emit that much sx, but it’s there somewhere and it wasn’t there in your video. It was rather the wide-spread energy of soc which came across though both of you are sp-first.

I mentioned your comment about your girlfriend because it seemed to fit into it. Seeing her as too needy and too exhausting (?) hints at sx-last.



> <.< why are we going by that video? >.< gah I hate it when people misunderstand me. I already said it over and over that I was trying to be someone I'm not on the video.


Good, that means 4 is out for your fix.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Anarchy said:


> Umm the video is private and if So is second then I'm not a 6 for sure. You also have to take into consideration that I'm an INFP and not an ENFJ. I don't use your functions, that makes me different expression wise.
> 
> I also said already that I was trying to be an ENFP. In my video I mainly tried to copy her interaction style:
> 
> ...


What about the video links I posted on all those type interview threads and also linked to in here and will link to again?

Typewatch Enneagram: YouTube Exemplars of Enneagram Types

I think - even if you can't relate to descriptions, maybe you can tell what type and instictual stacking combination you relate to the most. You could also record another video where you're being yourself...and use it just for yourself for comparison.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Anarchy said:


> Umm the video is private and if So is second then I'm not a 6 for sure. You also have to take into consideration that I'm an INFP and not an ENFJ. I don't use your functions, that makes me different expression wise.
> 
> I'd like to see the vid, can you make it unlisted but public so i can see?


It should work now. As far as combining your MBTI with Enneagram, you're over complicating things. Too many factors are going to send you hamster wheeling all over the two systems. It's best break things down into small pieces and move from one step to the next. Interestingly enough, I see a lot of 6w7's do something very similar. I remember one girl who was using the relationship descriptions from the Enneagram Institute site to compare how she interacts with a friend in addition to your standard descriptions as a means to try to determine her type. It wasn't helping her at all.

So the best thing I advise you to do at this point is to pay attention to the vibe I give off in my video, _as it pertains to the sexual instinct._ Compare it to your own. Our vibes differ in many ways but we don't even need to get into the minutiae of differences in our personality.


----------



## Delphyne (May 15, 2011)

PlushWitch said:


> What about the video links I posted on all those type interview threads and also linked to in here and will link to again?
> 
> Typewatch Enneagram: YouTube Exemplars of Enneagram Types
> 
> I think - even if you can't relate to descriptions, maybe you can tell what type and instictual stacking combination you relate to the most. You could also record another video where you're being yourself...and use it just for yourself for comparison.


Becoming aware of the different vibes and energies is a good way though there’s the tendency for people to pick out the things they want to see. As with descriptions in general. "I can relate to this – not this" - pick pick pick. First, it's important to understand what this is about instead of treating typing like you're at a buffet where you grab the things you see.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Delphyne said:


> Anarchy, holding on to the descriptions won’t tell you how the instincts work. Look at Screamofconscious video. I saw it once before and her sexual instinct comes across very much. Not every sp/sx will emit that much sx, but it’s there somewhere and it wasn’t there in your video. It was rather the wide-spread energy of soc which came across though both of you are sp-first.
> 
> I mentioned your comment about your girlfriend because it seemed to fit into it. Seeing her as too needy and too exhausting (?) hints at sx-last.
> 
> ...


-.- I already said she wasn't exhausting. More like all consuming and by that i mean: I spent every waking moment with her for more then a year and i couldn't help myself because whether she wanted my attention or not, she had it. She was the soul focus of everything.

The problem was that I got so addicted to the relationship that I wouldn't do anything else. That is what I mean by all consuming. I may use words and express myself in ways which are not normal for most people. part of it is just me and part is probably the language.

And yes I don't like needy people :\ have you ever had to be with someone you didn't want in a relationship, who pressured you and was super needy. "I want you to be my bf I love you!" crap!? (I'm not talking about any of my girlfriends here).

<_< gah and for the record fuck you Delphine! I didn't ask for your input! Go bother someone else. Why do you always have to but in? This is the last fucking warning I'll give. I don't care who the fuck you are I said I'm sure about my instinctual variants.

For the record I'm sick of the way some of you are so sure about what you say. Like there is no fucking doubt in your minds that it is so. Go fuck yourselves!

I'm done with this crap.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Delphyne said:


> Becoming aware of the different vibes and energies is a good way though there’s the tendency for people to pick out the things they want to see. As with descriptions in general. "I can relate to this – not this" - pick pick pick. First, it's important to understand what this is about instead of treating typing like you're at a buffet where you grab the things you see.


I actually forgot to specify that I was talking about relating to the types and stackings from the videos. But maybe it was clear and it was what you were referring to...lol whatever...


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Tucken said:


> Oh and Paradigm don't be afraid I assume you mean this or that. People assume things ALL the time, there are always misunderstandings and it's so counter-productive to try and defend against it. Notice how you want people to understand things exactly from your perspective and then let it slide...It wont make or break you if you didnt communicate exactly what you wanted to say or your point didnt come across exactly the way you meant it to .


You're right.

The more unhealthy I get, the more flustered and focused on things being "ideal" I get. I'm not a fan of this behavior. It's like, I know I'm often misunderstood, so to stop the impending argument I'd just rather say, "Ugh, no, I'm not being mean, I'm just stating the facts!" Unless they tell me, I can never tell which people would prefer me to disclaim/eleborate and which people find it annoying. Maybe most find it annoying, but it's a lot easier than trying to explain everything a day later.

Also I tend to do this more around Feelers, as a general whole, than Thinkers, because it's been my experience that they interpret half of my sentences as rude. 
...Of course, then there's the ExTPs, who explode tert-Fe at me sometimes and I'm like "O_O That's not even what I _meant,_ let alone anything near what I _said_..."

Thinking back, I barely disclaimed my stuff in the INTJ forum. I knew, or at least got the impression, that the subtle and/or confusing Ni-Te stuff would be understood most of the time. I don't have that feeling around here.



Anarchy said:


> I also said already that I was trying to be an ENFP. In my video I mainly tried to copy her interaction style:


(redacted, after thinking it over)


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

With the risk of making things even more complicated for you I aim to do the opposite. You should relate to all 3 instincts of your main type and their titles. Then you can work out the order later - they are quite subconscious and it can be hard to see their order. So compare the instincts of 6 and 9 and wham there you go, you've got it. I was gonna add links for you but I cannot find the resources I'm looking for so no can do.

We should call it a quits for now...Good night.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I just stopped caring and and don't give a rats ass about this anymore. Too much frustration tp put up with -.- might as well fucking ban me before I go going ballistic on the entire thread. I'm freaking pissed and I can't take it anymore! Sick of bottling in the damn anger :\ and swallowing shit descriptions that don't even scratch the surface of what motivates me.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

@Anarchy I'm not about to ban you but I will close the thread for the time being. Take however much time you need. If you change your mind and are open to discussion later you're welcome to PM me. You can also ask for this thread to be reopened or start a new one. The choice is yours.


----------

